# Clon amplificador de guitarra 100w Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier de dos canales



## guillepunx (Jul 25, 2008)

Estoy intentando estudiar bien los esquemas de este amplificador para dentro de un tiempo intentar realizar un clon. Se que el sonido no va a ser el mismo ya que no soy ningun experto en este tema, pero como todo en estas cosas... comprarlo es un dinerazo... y por intentarlo no se pierde nada creo yo. He estado buscando y creo que puedo conseguir las valvulas exactas que necesito (que estoy muy interesado en valvulas sovtek para este amplificador) y son baratisimas.

Ahora bien... no consigo aclararme en algunos temas del esquema, y es donde pido ayuda a quien le apetezca ayudarme en este proyectillo. El esquema lo deje en la seccion de audio del foro, en un tema donde habia una recopilacion de esquemas de pedales y amplificador de guitarra, aunque ya habia otro esquema de este amplificador, pero creo que el que yo he dejado esta mas claro.

Mis Dudas son las suguientes.

1.Pre amplificador:
-Todas las resistencias sensibles a la luz que hay, supongo que cada una tendra que ir con su pareja de led del switching matrix del amplificador. pero esas resistencias, no tienen ningun valor?

2.Etapa de potencia.
Aqui tambien me encuentro con algunas otras resistencias sensibles a la luz, pero mi duda aqui esta en el transformador de salida. Supongo que necesitare un transformador audio push-pull (creo que se llamaban asi) de 100w y secundarios de 4, 8 y 16 ohm no? aunque no se que ohm deberia tener el primario. 

3.Alimentacion.
El transformador de alimentacion no estoy seguro del secundario de alto voltage de cuanto deberia ser... si de 300 o 350v. Los otros secundarios creo que deberian de ser de 6.3v y 5v.
Tampoco estoy muy seguro de como conectar las patillas 4,5 y 9 de la valvulas de pre amplificación en la alimentacion.
El interruptor que aparece en las bias, para elegir entre valvulas el34 y 6l6 tambien necesitaria ayuda con el... ya que aqui aparece como un interruptor simple y en el switching matrix como un conmutador.

4.Fx-Loop
Aqui las unicas dudas que tengo son un rele que aparece y que tambien esta en el switching matrix y el jack de return que aparece... no entiendo muy bien a que se refiere esa flechita que tiene en una de las patillas.

5.Switching Matrix
Las dudas aqui son con los leds que estan relacionados con las resistencias de luz, Con todos esos interruptores que tiene y los reles, y ese loop selec que lleva... no consigo entender que componente necesitara... supongo que algun tipo de selector si, pero lo desconozco.



Bueno a quien me pueda ayudar en estos temillas le estare muy agradecido. como podreis observar no entiendo mucho de esto jejej pero bueno... por intentarlo... con las precauciones necesarias claro esta! jajaj y os doy las gracias ya por adelantado.

Aqui os dejo el link a mi post con los esquemas:  [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127032/ [/url]

Cualquier otro aporte que querais dejarme tambien os lo agradecere.

Aparte tambien publicare ahora los esquemas del dual rectifier de tres canales. Que es el modelo de Dual Recto que se comercializa ahora al igual qu el del Triple Recto. (el triple tiene una tercera valvula rectificadora y 150w de potencia, pero no he visto sus esquemas por ahi)


Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## guillepunx (Jul 27, 2008)

Bueno... creo que nadie se anima a ayudarme...
creo que el tema de los LDR ya lo aclare...
creo que no tienen que ser un tipo especifico, que son genericos no?

Estoy viendo a ver si consigo averiguar mas cosas de los reles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2008)

Antes que te embarques en armar este amplificador, averigua de conseguir el transformador de salida, o por lo menos los datos sobre este.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 27, 2008)

quillepunk, te recomiendo antes de comenzar con este proyecto, iniciarte con algo menos complejo, ya que el double rectifier es bastante complejo, por otro lado los amplificadores mesa boogie trabajan por lo gral con tensiones de aceleracion medio altas, ademas, las tensiones de bias deben ser solo a modo ilustrativo, hay que ajustarlas con osciloscopio y tener ciertos cuidados a la hora de ponerlo en funcionamiento.
el transformador de salida es standard, la impedancia de placa a placa para 2 pares de 6L6 si no me equivoco es de 5000ohm, igual despues te confirmo, yo en lo personal cambiaria tambien el phase splitter, (haria un par diferencial con fuente de corriente constante, una grilla es la entrada y la otra la entrada de realimentacion, pero las salidas de este par diferencial, no ataquen a las valvulas de salida, sino que haya un par de 12AT7 en modo seguidor catodico) para tener baja impedancia de salida hacia las grillas de los pentodos.


----------



## guillepunx (Jul 27, 2008)

Gracias por vuestros consejos, todos los consejos me seran de gran ayuda la verdad.
El Dual Rectifier todabia no lo voy a hacer, demomento solo quiero estudiarlo, y cuando este bien seguro de todo.

El transformador de salida creo que si es de 5000ohm de 100w y con secundarios de 4, 8 y 16ohm. Seguramente buscaria un hammon. en TAD creo que venden el mismo que lleva el dual recto, pero pensaba en hacerme mejor con un hammond, que os parece.

Y creeis que le podria ir bien un transformador torodoidal para la alimentacion? Bueno no se si me podria hacer con un toroidal con las especificaciones para este amplificador, y a saber por cuanto saldria. Siempre quedaria la posibilidad de mejorarlo en el futuro en todo caso.

No estoy seguro de que choque necesita... me parece que uno de 4H y 100ohm.


Lo que no doy averiguado es lo de los reles, que de ese tema no tengo ni idea.


Bueno, gracias chicos


----------



## Iñaki_page (Abr 5, 2009)

El DR es es un amplificador extremadamente complicado según tengo entendido. No preferirías clonar el Soldano SLO, que ya esta muy documentado en otros foros?


----------



## arields1 (Abr 16, 2009)

La impedancia para 4 6L6 es 1800 Ohm placa a placa, 2500 Ohm es para EL34 .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 16, 2009)

aca corroboro, segun el manual RC29 de RCA para un par de 6L6GC con 450V de tension de placa, 400V de alimentacion de grilla 2 y en clase AB1 para sacarle 55W la impedancia placa a placa es 5600ohm, para 4 valvulas seria la mitad, osea 2800 ohm.


----------



## arields1 (Abr 16, 2009)

Pero los amplificador de guitarra con la misma tensión en placa y en grilla 2 la impedacia óptima es para la 6L6 GC con cátodos a masa y polarización negativa fija en grilla 1 es de 1800 Ohm, para dos válvulas es 3600 y para 4 la mitad, es decir 1800 Ohm placa a placa.
Realmente varía mucho la impedancia de una válvula en función de cómo se opere, a mí me resulta anecdótico, porque según marca y origen tienen variaciones, entonces lo que hago, es medir con que impedancia entrega la máxima potencia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 16, 2009)

precisamente ariel, con bias fijo a -37V, tension de reja1 a reja1 de 70Vpp y catodo a masa.  si bajas la impedancia de carga de placa obviamente aumenta la potencia, pero ojo, porque si te pasas por demas vas a pasarte de la maxima disipacion anodica que puede soportar la valvula (30W). produciendo en el peor de los casos gaseo en la valvula ( se entiende por gaseo al punto en el cual por aumento drastico de la temperatura de catodo, éste desprenda particulas de torio en sus cercanias y este se ionice, produciendo gas en las cercanias del catodo) en pocas palabras, respetando al fabricante las valvulas te lo agradeceran....

pd: para 2 valvulas 6L6GC pero con 360V de tension de placa y 270 de tension de reja2 pero en clase AB2 si la impedancia recomendada es 3800 ohm, pero definitivamente no le sirve ese driver, ya que debe suministrarle corriente a grilla1 (tension de bias -22.5V, tension de audio reja1 a reja1 de cresta 72V)


----------



## arields1 (Abr 16, 2009)

Está bien lo que decís, pero cuando te pasás de lo que puede disipar la válvula te das cuenta porque se sonnrojean las placas y la válvula no te dura nada, y justamente uno de los puntos principales para que "suene" la impedancia debe ser la justa, en el punto de máxima transferencia, y te recuerdo que e los amplificador de instrumentos musicales usan la misma tensión en placa que en reja 2, salvo los que usan la mitad para la reja 2 pero allí es otra la impedancia de carga.


----------

